
Crontab requires a newline at the end of the file - tosh
https://serverfault.com/questions/230370/why-is-only-one-wget-command-working-in-my-crontab
======
downerending
Indeed. A Unix text file without a final newline is an abomination and will
cause trouble in all sorts of contexts.

